# Issues with NAP center rest flipper



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

Mine has yet to sag, though, it does move a little once the arrow is placed on it (my arrows due weigh over 500 grains though). Perhaps you just got a faulty one?

I'm sure someone here with more experience than myself will have an opinion.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Nocking point too low might cause that.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

My vote is for nocking point too. Have you shot a bare shaft???


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Are you getting wear on the teflon sleeve that covers the wire?


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

As has been said, it could be nock point. It also could be shaft is too stiff I think. It sounds like something is making it bounce off the wire.


----------



## bowjam (Mar 22, 2008)

*Issues with NAP centerest flipper*

I've shot a centerest flipper and a plunger rest for years with no trouble, with older bows. I'm trying carbons with my Constitution, and suspected shaft diameter might be the trouble. I found a new plunger rest, and will give that a try.


----------



## bowjam (Mar 22, 2008)

No, I haven't tried shooting a bare shaft. I found a new plunger rest, and decided to give that a try.


----------



## bowjam (Mar 22, 2008)

No, I don't have wear on the plastic sleeve of the flipper. I have tried moving the nocking point. I got lucky today, and found a new plunger rest in a bow shop's junk box, so I'm going to give that a try. I still have one on my older bow that works great. If this doesn't work, I'm going to try going back to aluminum XX78 2315.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Before you give up on the shafts, try a launcher arm rest. I had struggles with the flipper with carbons on my Mathews. I had no problems with the launcher style rest. It may at least be worth a try.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I know that alot of Y'all like the NAP flipper rest, and so do others that I've shot with, but I've tried them on several different bows, and I think that they are about the bare minimum for an acceptable rest as I've shot on a compound...I really dont even like them much on a recurve, what am I doing wrong??..I'm with CATO on this one, a launcher/blade style rest , or a flipper/plunger might be the ticket....Harperman


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Is there any way you can post a pic of the sagging flipper wire? I have shot this rest like forever without any problems on many many bows since I buy a new one every few years. With my new constitution i'm shooting XX78 2117's with zero issues. You can always try a new head maybe it was defective? Or maybe it could be a carbon thing like you suspect with the spine ? What kind of fletching are you using? Could there be any fletching contact on the arm putting downward pressure on it? With smaller dia. carbons there might not be enough clearance between the fletch to get a clean release!!!


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I think Limey once mentioned some issues with the NAP Flipper and carbon vx aluminum.

I used them on some 2 cams without much problem. But as Harperman alluded to, on all of my Mathews I had issues. They all went away when I went to the launcher arm style of rest. Apparently that style of rest is very forgiving to both horizontal and vertical paradox.

Hang in there. Cato.


----------



## bowjam (Mar 22, 2008)

The old flipper finally broke; I threw it away. I replaced it with a new one, which lasted about 30 shots, then also sagged. I now use a NAP low profile plunger rest. I think the diameter is the problem with the centerest wearing out. The contact wear on the head is about 1/8" above the flipper. I use 4" vanes on the carbon arrows, and on XX78s I use 5" marco vanes.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I'll add this concerning flipper style rests, and launcher blade styles...I shoot mostly vanes, and mostly carbon arrows..With a launcher style rest, and vanes, I can index the nock so that there is no contact whatsoever with the vanes...To Me, this is a must, becuase I almost always push the speed envelope on a bow set-up, as long as the bow/arrow set up is not twitchy, and is reasonably forgiving...I've shot arrows as light as 285 grains out of 60# bows, and My set-ups usually shoot in the mid 280's to around the 300 f.p.s. range..I dont want anything touching anything when I drop the string...I do think that with feathers, a Cavalier flipper (or something similar) and a well tuned plunger can be great, I am just hard on feathers, and I'm real pleased with buying arrows allready fletched, and cutting them off and shooting them...So, the launcher arm/blade styles suit Me well...Anybody know how to get a Bodoodle TimberDoodle set up?...I like the idea of the rest, but I get frustrated setting it up...Maybe I'll start another thread on that.....Take Care!...Harperman


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*vanes, the problem ?*

Bowjunkie2 may be on to your problem. Fletching clearance and hard vanes may be the culprit along with low nock position that is slamming the vane into the wire as it leaves the rest. I use feathers and eventually the lower inside feather will show wear but have never worn out or bent a wire from a NAP flipper rest of any style. I currently use a low profile NAP flipper/plunger rest with carbons but have used the larger profile as well. Eye ball down the shaft and rest to see haw your vanes will clear. Are your vanes helical fletched? That might be hard to get a good pass on your rest without interference.


----------

